

3D-Printed Hearts Help Surgeons - MikeCur
http://www.livescience.com/48816-3d-printed-hearts-improve-surgery.html

======
dang
Url changed from [http://3dprintingfromscratch.com/2015/01/cardiac-research-
an...](http://3dprintingfromscratch.com/2015/01/cardiac-research-and-
surgeries-move-forward-with-3d-printed-sensors/), which points to this.

Additional photos are at [http://www.livescience.com/48812-photos-3d-printed-
hearts.ht...](http://www.livescience.com/48812-photos-3d-printed-hearts.html).

